# Birds Motor setup



## Gotjuice? (Jan 9, 2004)

Trying to find out what brush and spring combo worked the best.

Tony


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

I know the TQ in stock had a Putnam Blue/Green brush combo. 
Putnam #EFB-180.


----------



## bush87 (Feb 17, 2003)

Finished fourth in stock A-Main and ran Putnam Blue/Green brush combo.


----------



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

I think Mike will agree....2% motor....98% chassis


----------



## "Chris Ulbrik" (Jan 3, 2005)

*...*

I also think having a good car in stock means *ALOT.*
For brushes, I like the Putnam blue & green shunt :thumbsup: 

Chris Ulbrik


----------



## bush87 (Feb 17, 2003)

I have to agree a good setup can go a long way but we have to have the horsepower and battery to push it over the edge.


----------

